# Sagan's podium upstage...LOL



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Youth at its finest. He seems to be a character.
View attachment 278180


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL!

I didn't see that!


That out-does him signing a cute fan's boober  !


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

ya gotta enjoy that kid


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I want to see what happened right after that. :idea:


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

at first I thought he was in front of her and just making it 'look' like he was doing it
on close up. he has a handful and the girl kissing FC is smiling while she's kissing


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

She probably thought it was Fabian doing the pinching.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> ya gotta enjoy that kid


Word.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Local Hero said:


> She probably thought it was Fabian doing the pinching.


That's what I was thinking. Sagan's hoping she'll slap FC


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Sagan released this statement: Was not my intention to disrespect women today on the podium. Just a joke, sorry if someone was disturbed about it.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Bill2 said:


> Sagan released this statement: Was not my intention to disrespect women today on the podium. Just a joke, sorry if someone was disturbed about it.


LOL

Some of my friends on facebook are upset. 

*Martin XXXXX* shared de koers's photo.
he could easily be slapped with a sexual assault or harrassment charge, and for press to be making light of it says a lot about our culture and its morals sadly. saddened. 

Peter Sagan amuseert zich op het podium van de Ronde van Vlaanderen: Peter Sagan knijpt in poep van Miss - Sportwereld
Like · · Share · 50 minutes ago · 

*Anthony XXXXX* Society as a whole doesn't give a crap about morals now. Very sad
48 minutes ago · Like

*Lisa XXXXX* What an *******
45 minutes ago via mobile · Like



My response? 

Children - YouTube


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Peter Sagan treats objects like women, man!!!


----------



## mariomal99 (Mar 4, 2012)

a great pic lol


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Podium girls, umbrella girls. Not disrespectful to women.

Jokingly grabbing ass? disrespectful to women.

Stupid hypocritical dumbasses abound in this world.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

foto said:


> Podium girls, umbrella girls. Not disrespectful to women.
> 
> Jokingly grabbing ass? disrespectful to women.
> 
> Stupid hypocritical dumbasses abound in this world.


consent. 
difficult concept for dumbasses abound in this world.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

...as long as we can all agree to draw the line at oil check. :thumbsup:


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

he is a proper 23 year old. one blessed with amazing talent, but, still a 23 year old. gotta give him a pass on that one.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

It was sexist all the way around. Like the guy's racing but that was an ******* move.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

den bakker said:


> consent.
> difficult concept for dumbasses abound in this world.


Yes, it was an ******* move. But that woman is an adult and can take care of herself. Selective outrage is stupid, if you are gonna get pissed at women being objectified, you should be pissed about it every time women are exploited by this male dominated sport.

Otherwise, you are a hypocrite too scared or too simple to evaluate your own twisted morals.

Have a nice day.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

foto said:


> Yes, it was an ******* move. But that woman is an adult and can take care of herself. Selective outrage is stupid, if you are gonna get pissed at women being objectified, you should be pissed about it every time women are exploited by this male dominated sport.
> 
> Otherwise, you are a hypocrite too scared or too simple to evaluate your own twisted morals.
> 
> Have a nice day.


she signed up for objectification perhaps, but probably not for having someone grab her ass. big difference is that the latter can probably cost her employer a lot of money and reputation if she sues for sexual harrassment. dressing seductively and agreeing to hold an umbrella or pose for a photo, (even a naked one) is not consent to physical contact.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

dnice said:


> she signed up for objectification perhaps, but probably not for having someone grab her ass. b*ig difference is that the latter can probably cost her employer a lot of money and reputation if she sues for sexual harrassment*. dressing seductively and agreeing to hold an umbrella or pose for a photo, (even a naked one) is not consent to physical contact.


???

I am not talking about Sagan's behavior. I am talking about the selective outrage associated with Sagan's behavior that I don't read about when women are paid to use sex to sell shitty bike components at trade shows for example.

The fact that for you the biggest problem with Sagan is that the podium girl might get mad and bring a harassment costing the sponsor money is a case in point of where people's priorities really are.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Here, a professional writer says the same thing, only with much more tact and sophistication than I am capable of...



> It's hard not to draw the conclusion that the institutionalized sexism of the "podium girls" convention is of a piece with entrenched attitudes that relegate women's racing to "poor relation" status. Cycling is a sport that loves to celebrate its traditions, but this is one it ought to leave by the roadside.


The takeaway from Peter Sagan's Tour of Flanders bum-pinching outrage | Matt Seaton | Sport | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

foto said:


> Here, a professional writer says the same thing, only with much more tact and sophistication than I am capable of...
> 
> 
> 
> The takeaway from Peter Sagan's Tour of Flanders bum-pinching outrage | Matt Seaton | Sport | guardian.co.uk


Well said. 

Len


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

I don't give him a pass. He is a professional athlete and should realize that the standard for his public conduct is a lot higher than that. Very foolish


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm outraged about the outrage.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Edit: I decided against my previous comment. 

I'll just say that I'm running out of outrage.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)




----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

spade2you said:


>


well done.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

foto said:


> well done.


I didn't actually do it. Saw it on MyFace and couldn't pass it up. I assume Spartacus objects to being objectified.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

spade2you said:


> I didn't actually do it. Saw it on MyFace and couldn't pass it up. I assume Spartacus objects to being objectified.


I doubt it. 

Frankly, I really like the little a$$whole, and I am glad someone with so much talent is giving the institution of professional cycling the finger. Particularly since he has plenty of respect for _the sport_ of cycling. Pro cycling garners about as much respect as a circus freak show at this point. Glad to see someone is having fun playing with it's false sense of propriety.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

spade2you said:


> ...as long as we can all agree to draw the line at oil check. :thumbsup:


LOL... repped.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

foto said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> Frankly, I really like the little a$$whole, and I am glad someone with so much talent is giving the institution of professional cycling the finger. Particularly since he has plenty of respect for _the sport_ of cycling. Pro cycling garners about as much respect as a circus freak show at this point. Glad to see someone is having fun playing with it's false sense of propriety.


Exactly. Pro Cycling is one of the phoniest sports out there, with all its pageantry and talk of "honor" and "code" and "ethics." Yeah...real ethical to slow down for a guy who got a flat or missed a shift...while youre doped to the gills. Sagan does the right thing ON the road, but then turns the rest of the sport on its ear. He, in a very subtle way, if pointing out the hypocrisy of it all. Doubt its intentional, but its working. 

As far as the actual act? Wow...a sex object got objectified. How outrageous. Im sure the hens on some "View-like" show over in Eurotrash land will have their panties in a twist over it...and then go on to make comment about some male actor's package....while high fiving each other.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Agree it's "fundamentally" wrong, but I'll just point out that societal standards and tolerance of such things vary very widely between countries and areas of the world. For example, philandering will get an official kicked out of office in the US, but in some other countries is viewed as a sign of vigor and suitability for office.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

RkFast said:


> Exactly. Pro Cycling is one of the phoniest sports out there, with all its pageantry and talk of "honor" and "code" and "ethics." Yeah...real ethical to slow down for a guy who got a flat or missed a shift...while youre doped to the gills. Sagan does the right thing ON the road, but then turns the rest of the sport on its ear. He, in a very subtle way, if pointing out the hypocrisy of it all. Doubt its intentional, but its working.
> 
> As far as the actual act? Wow...a sex object got objectified. How outrageous. Im sure the hens on some "View-like" show over in Eurotrash land will have their panties in a twist over it...and then go on to make comment about some male actor's package....while high fiving each other.


Please trying to turn Sagans act into some sort of clever commentary on cycling is laughable he was acting like and ass and that's it.

And BTW wow nothing like standing up and proving without a doubt what a backwards thinking misogynist you are. Its really time for mindsets like yours to be gone.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

I want to have Sagan's babies.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Am I the only one that thinks the cutie on the right looks like Zooey Deschanel?


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

jeezus facking christ. it's very simple: 

objectification is viewing women as sex objects--that's what the organizers do, and what the model knows they do. she signed up for it, no problem. no one is crticizing sagan for ogling her butt or staring at her boobs. 

harrassment is creating a hostile work environment. touching a woman in a sexual way, even one who is skimpily dressed (which this woman is not) is harassment. it's against the laws in the us (and probably belgium), and his employer definitely forbids it.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Humans have gotten much too serious.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

,,, and Cancellara was looking like "let's get this over with. My wife is watching".

I can appreciate an attractive woman, but podium girls are pretty much an outdated concept. They've seen far more abuse over the years than Sagan's little joke. Time to move on.


----------



## wibly wobly (Apr 23, 2009)

dnice said:


> jeezus facking christ. it's very simple:
> 
> objectification is viewing women as sex objects--that's what the organizers do, and what the model knows they do. she signed up for it, no problem. no one is crticizing sagan for ogling her butt or staring at her boobs.
> 
> harrassment is creating a hostile work environment. touching a woman in a sexual way, even one who is skimpily dressed (which this woman is not) is harassment. it's against the laws in the us (and probably belgium), and his employer definitely forbids it.


+1

I wonder how many people who don't think anything of this would feel the same way if that was their daughter up there.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

32and3cross said:


> Please trying to turn Sagans act into some sort of clever commentary on cycling is laughable he was acting like and ass and that's it.
> 
> And BTW wow nothing like standing up and proving without a doubt what a backwards thinking misogynist you are. Its really time for mindsets like yours to be gone.


No..its your "holier than thou" politically correct mindset of all or none that's gotta go. Sexual harassment because he pinched a model's behind? Get over youself, already. Shes a podium girl. A model. It was playful. A bit crass, but playful. NOW..if he went and acted like that to a woman rider, or member of the press or something like that your cause would have merit. But not here. Your panties are in a twist because a woman who put herself out there to be objectified...and got paid for it to boot!.....got objectified? Really?

And not for nothing, were you there? Was this a camera that caught him at just the right moment? Was he playfully making a gesture that the girl didn't even notice, or did he really reach in there and crassly grab and grope her. Huge difference and one that gets lost of folks like youself who run to the "IM OUTRAGED!!!!" embrace every chance you get. 


As far as the overall commentary, you once again fail to see the broader point being made that I was referring to Sagan's demeanor and approach to the sport as a whole. It wasn't about this incident, but about the entire "package" he provides to the Sport. One that is refreshing and not really new. Ever hear of this guy named Cippo? 

Ill throw you this bone...you cant have the riders fondling the help. He should probably be reprimanded in some way and the word should get out to the riders to act like gentlemen.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

wibly wobly said:


> +1
> 
> I wonder how many people who don't think anything of this would feel the same way if that was their daughter up there.


Ask Sean Kelley (on the right)


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

spade2you said:


> Ask Sean Kelley (on the right)


who is groping any girl there?


----------



## wibly wobly (Apr 23, 2009)

den bakker said:


> who is groping any girl there?


Thank you.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

love4himies said:


> Humans have gotten much too serious.


Seriously. Who knew middle aged males took things so seriously? You'd think Sagan doped with Lance.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

den bakker said:


> who is groping any girl there?


I didn't say she was, but Sean Kelley was a professional who had his share of podiums and allowed his daughter to be up there for all the misogynists and sexists to ogle. Shame on him. 


Seriously, it's not like podium girls are on the pole grinding to Motley Crue.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

spade2you said:


> I didn't say she was, but Sean Kelley was a professional who had his share of podiums and allowed his daughter to be up there for all the misogynists and sexists to ogle. Shame on him.
> 
> 
> Seriously, it's not like podium girls are on the pole grinding to Motley Crue.


Seriously, just autoreply "derp" it would save you some time and would make more sense.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

den bakker said:


> Seriously, just autoreply "derp" it would save you some time and would make more sense.


Really classy, den bakker. 


Man, you guys are a trip. If I didn't think 90% of you guys took yourselves entirely too seriously, I do believe this thread proves it. 

I dub 90% of thee


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

spade2you said:


> Really classy, den bakker.
> 
> 
> Man, you guys are a trip. If I didn't think 90% of you guys took yourselves entirely too seriously, I do believe this thread proves it.
> ...


or in short.
"derp"


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

den bakker said:


> or in short.
> "derp"


Nah, even a women mentioned that you guys take yourselves too seriously. Perhaps report her, too.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

spade2you said:


> Nah, even a women mentioned that you guys take yourselves too seriously. Perhaps report her, too.


i've never reported you for anything. 
usual whining from you.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

"Derp". My 12y/o says that. Now I know what it means.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

den bakker said:


> i've never reported you for anything.
> usual whining from you.


and as usual you continue to take yourself too seriously. 


Proceed to some ad hominem. That usually fixes stuff.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

wibly wobly said:


> I wonder how many people who don't think anything of this would feel the same way if that was their daughter up there.


If that were my daughter on the podium getting her butt pinched, I guarantee you Sagan would have got a face full of backhand and probably ending up with a broken nose from said daughter/podium girl.


That being said; I didn't see the podium girls' reaction but if she didn't mind, all the power to both of them.

However, from a sponsored rider/in the lime light/professional POV, it wasn't the proper thing to do. The awards ceremony was more of a formal event and really appeared juvenile. In a much less formal event, probably wouldn't have looked so bad. 

Things to consider:
1) His current team sponsors.
2) UCI conduct reg's.
3) Female fan perception. 
4) His future marketability.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

RkFast said:


> No..its your "holier than thou" politically correct mindset of all or none that's gotta go. Sexual harassment because he pinched a model's behind? Get over youself, already. Shes a podium girl. A model. It was playful. A bit crass, but playful. NOW..if he went and acted like that to a woman rider, or member of the press or something like that your cause would have merit. But not here. Your panties are in a twist because a woman who put herself out there to be objectified...and got paid for it to boot!.....got objectified? Really?
> 
> And not for nothing, were you there? Was this a camera that caught him at just the right moment? Was he playfully making a gesture that the girl didn't even notice, or did he really reach in there and crassly grab and grope her. Huge difference and one that gets lost of folks like youself who run to the "IM OUTRAGED!!!!" embrace every chance you get.
> 
> ...


it's a good rant, but you confused the matter. if all he did was objectify her, why should he be reprimanded? also, not sure why you seem to differentiate between the model and the female rider or reporter. if it's only just objectification and not harrassment, why is it ok to grab one girl's butt, but not the others? aren't they all there just doing a job?

and i get your larger point about him being a bit of an a$$clown, plus just a kid. which is why my first comment was that he should get a pass.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I think his future marketability is based on his popularity and if he continues to win. It all boils down to money.

Look at Michael Vick? Tiger Woods? They are still making out pretty good and what they did was a whole lot worse.

If this was a scenario where Sagan was in a position of authority over the model, or where she had to endure over a period of time, in a different setting, or in a more intimate part of the body with different intentions, then I would say this was serious. But my take it was all in jest and yes, he should be spoken to by his team director and that should be it. By my observations when I lived in Europe, they didn't seem to be as uptight about such things.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

88 rex said:


> Am I the only one that thinks the cutie on the right looks like Zooey Deschanel?


She looks more like Zooey's sister Emily...


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

RkFast said:


> No..its your "holier than tho bla bla bla rationlization clipped


I don't agree with you in the slightest you come off like a misogynist.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

bmxhacksaw said:


> I want to have Sagan's babies.


I can't believe how you're letting yourself be objectified.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

32and3cross said:


> I don't agree with you in the slightest you come off like a misogynist.


I know, it's hard to believe that a self-described "schmuck" could be so misogynistic.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

People are getting way too worked up over this. In Italy it's an insult if you don't pinch her on the ass. 

He's a kid having fun. Do the women on the podium get smooched by hunky podium boys? The whole thing is kinda silly, and he's irreverent enough to go with it.


----------

